# Weird question



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

I know this may sound really strange, but does anyone else like the smell of their cockatiel? I LOVE the smell of Polly's feathers, I think I'm addicted lol. Hope no-one thinks I'm a weirdo!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Haha I like to smell Aero too I always kiss him and smell him....it's a wierd smell can't describe it but I think it's a comforting smell


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah it is definitely not a smell you can describe but I love it  My fiance seen me smelling Cindy one day and gave me a weird look, I told him to smell her and he just looked at me funny and said no thanks lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I like the smell of Spike but only when he is dry. When he is wet he stinks and smells too musky for me


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cookie hasn't really got a smell but Lucky i love the smell of her
I aint tried with my other two incase they bite my nose off


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Yay I'm so glad I'm not the only one! I can't get enough of her smell, luckily she doesn't mind me giving her kisses  Although I agree with xxxSpikexxx, wet tiel smell isn't too pleasant!


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

After they dry though they smell nice lol reminds me of wet dog when she gets wet but not as pungent.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My hubby smells them all the time, says Snowball smells like dust. The only one I ever really smelled was Nips and that's because I thought she smelled like maple syrup, really sweet.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I love the smell of my tiel, but only when she's dry. I give her kisses all over her head and she smells like cotton wool or something. She sometimes wriggles away like I'm a big dog sniffing all over her. I probably smell bad to her, and I mess her feathers up after she's spent all day preening.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hubby calls them smell kisses...he kisses and smells their backs at the same time. Some like it and others sqwak like he's attacking them lol.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie closes her eyes and looks like she's enjoying her head kisses. Other times, I think we smother her a bit and she wants to do her own thing, she gives us little warning nips and growls like she saying "leave me alone, you're smothering me!". Today my housemate picked her up and made a kissing noise and she lunged and growled at him. Hahaha, then I picked her up a couple of minutes later and gave her a peck on the head and she didn't mind. I don't think she wants kisses from my housemate...

Roxy, my bf sounds like your hubby with the "smell kisses"


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha Polly is the same...most of the time she loves getting kisses and closes her eyes/rubs her face against mine, but at night time she usually turns into a grumpy little monster and that's when the pecking starts


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> My hubby smells them all the time, says Snowball smells like dust. The only one I ever really smelled was Nips and that's because I thought she smelled like maple syrup, really sweet.


Machi smells very dusty, and reminds me of my old tiels. Kuno, on the other hand, has a sweet scent. It's like Chinese food: tiel teriyaki, lol!


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Chinese food??!!!??? Wow. Sounds a bit too tasty.


----------



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

yep ... i smell my tiels too when they cuddle!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Arnie closes her eyes and looks like she's enjoying her head kisses. Other times, I think we smother her a bit and she wants to do her own thing, she gives us little warning nips and growls like she saying "leave me alone, you're smothering me!". Today my housemate picked her up and made a kissing noise and she lunged and growled at him. Hahaha, then I picked her up a couple of minutes later and gave her a peck on the head and she didn't mind. I don't think she wants kisses from my housemate...


HA Belinda Arnella sounds alot like Aero  He loves kisses from me but when my sister or my mom go to touch him he protests, **** let them pick him up but not pet or kiss him, my sister says hes mean but i just say hes a mamas bird  **** also only tolerate my kisses for so long and then hes like "okay im outa here!"


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> My hubby smells them all the time, says Snowball smells like dust. The only one I ever really smelled was Nips and that's because I thought she smelled like maple syrup, really sweet.


Wow...that is SO strange that you mention that because I tell my husband all the time how I SWEAR that my previous 'tiel Kawaii always smelled like...sugar or maple syrup. He was never near the stuff, but he always had a really sweet smell to him. He was a sweetheart


----------



## mznia504 (Aug 27, 2008)

I always smell my babies whenever I cuddle them. I snuggle with Remy Gene and sniff in his feathers


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Oof, I definitely can't sniff Tiki too much. If I get too close to her, my sinuses start acting all crazy. She really isn't that dusty as far as cockatiels are concerned, but I think I'm just a little sensitive.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

xoxsarahxox said:


> HA Belinda Arnella sounds alot like Aero


haha, yeah Aero reminds me of Arnella sometimes too. Must be the lutino in them 

one of the reasons why I don't feed Arnie boiled egg is because she gets it on her face and goes around smelling like a little old boiled egg all day. BLURRRRGH.
Stinky.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Belinda said:


> haha, yeah Aero reminds me of Arnella sometimes too. Must be the lutino in them
> 
> one of the reasons why I don't feed Arnie boiled egg is because she gets it on her face and goes around smelling like a little old boiled egg all day. BLURRRRGH.
> Stinky.


You should see Machi after she eats her sprouts-I swear she looks like a cast member from Day of the Dead. I have to hold her down and wipe her beak of with a damp paper towel to kill the zombie bird effect.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Cockatiel is the loveliest smell ever. I have dents on my nose from trying to smell Billy - he HATES it!!


----------



## .mpeg (Oct 6, 2010)

i love smelling mister! his smell changes depending on what he eats too. anyone else ever noticed that? i first noticed it when i was weaning him. he smelt completely different after a syringe feed compared to when he had been at his seeds.. now i notice the biggest difference between his seed smell and his snow pea sprout smell. snow pea sprouts actually release quite a strong smell when he's been at them lol they're one of his absolute favourites


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha, there was already a thread about this about a year ago!  So many of we tiel owners are addicted to the smell of our tiel(s) and we're all like "I hope people won't think I'm weird or crazy" and hiding it like it's some deep, dark, shameful secret... So let's all come out of the closet together and just admit it! I LOVE Sunny's smell. Whenever he allows me to cuddle him, I would always kiss and caress his head and back with my cheek, and these are the only times when I get to breathe him in!

Should we start a support group called "Tiel Sniffers Anonymous"?:lol:


----------



## mznia504 (Aug 27, 2008)

Annie said:


> Should we start a support group called "Tiel Sniffers Anonymous"?:lol:



:rofl::lol:


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Hahaha YES we should!! I didn't realise there were so many of us 'tiel sniffers :lol:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol thats so funny


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

I love Albus' smell too!


----------



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

When I smell Henry when he is dry it reminds me most of a kind of popcorny smell, I love it, and he loves me rubbing my nose over him haha, when he is wet though I agree he is too musky and he tends to be too mad at me for bathing him to let my nose anywhere near him!


----------



## Cody (Feb 22, 2011)

I LOVE the smell of tiels!!! Cody won´t let me smell him (can't blame him, silly woman, trying to sniff my chest!)

Itchy loves when rub my nose against her chest, and i looove the smell  Glad i'm not the only one! I keep saying "You smell so nice!!!" and my mum looks at me funny


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah. I confess I'm a smeller  and I love Woodstock's smell. It's a sort of woody, earthy good smell.


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, well I thought I was weird loving the smell of Billie. Seems I can now come out of the closet with you other teil sniffers LOL


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha we should create a rehabilitation group and call it TSA.....Tiel Sniffers Anonymous :lol:


----------



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd join that crinklepot


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Here, I even wrote us a script for Tiel Sniffers Anonymous: 

"Hello everyone, my name is Annie."
"Hello Annie! Welcome to the group!"
"Thank you. (sniffs in gratitude). I've been a tiel sniffer for about a year but now I'm trying to quit. I have not sniffed Sunny for FIVE days now!!!"
(everyone claps and cheers)
"Hello...my name is [insert name]. I am also trying to quit. I tried so hard, really I did, but after 3 whole days of not sniffing [insert tiel's name], I broke down and took a sniff...I am just not strong enough to fight this!!!" (breaks down in violent sobs)
Everyone: "Awwww....there there, [name]. You can do this. We're all here fighting this with you. You can do it!!! Be strong!!!"
"Thank you....thank you.....I will hang in there...."

Wahahahaha........:rofl:


----------



## Mannix (Feb 9, 2011)

Well hey Annie, I was thinking though, it is not exactly a problem right? Does anyone get complained at?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Annie lol :rofl:


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Mannix said:


> Well hey Annie, I was thinking though, it is not exactly a problem right? Does anyone get complained at?


Hey you're right. No one has complained so how can it be a problem? So instead of a Tiel Sniffers Support Group we should just be a Tiel Sniffers Group period!!! This is something that should be encouraged!!!


----------



## nkeith2 (Feb 6, 2011)

I smell my tiels all the time actually  When we first rescued most of them, they used to stink really bad though. Now that they get their baths regularly, they have a wonderful smell though. I especially love to smell our babies that we are hand-feeding. They smell so wonderful  I guess I am another tiel sniffer too x]


----------

